# TDI Cup Cars After the Series?



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Anybody know what will happen to the TDI Cup cars after the series is over? Will they be crushed/disassembled? Sold? I'd love to get my hands on either one of the cars or the drivetrain.


----------



## TDICupracer (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TDI Cup Cars After the Series? (G60ING)*

The series is going to be more than one year, so I think it will be awhile until they are done with the cars.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: TDI Cup Cars After the Series? (TDICupracer)*

thanks


----------



## jshim (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: TDI Cup Cars After the Series? (G60ING)*

they will be re-using the cars until the end of the series (2010)


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: TDI Cup Cars After the Series? (jshim)*

Anybody know what will happen after the series ends next year?


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: TDI Cup Cars After the Series? (G60ING)*

Why don't you just PM Josh (TDICupracer)? After all, he did win 1st place in the series. He might be privy to more info!


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: TDI Cup Cars After the Series? (madfella)*

He's been a pretty busy "pro-fesh-shi-naaaal" race-car driver of late.
Get this....He's in Germany as we speak preparing for a race @ Hockenheim!!!
Lucky Biaastid!!








I'm sure he'll answer our questions when he has time for us mere mortals!!


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: TDI Cup Cars After the Series? (jsmyle1%...)*

new toys for next year.
cars of this year will be stripped down and examined.
results and efforts to be put toward further development of UberMachines.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

